# Experimental Noise and Fun For the Whole Family



## Eternal-Studios (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay, so I'm not gonna go into a big long winded thing here in the forum threads, but you should TOTALLY check it out in my Journal.  I would ask maybe any conversations or questions be directed largely in the journal.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1588327/

Hope to hear from you guys, hope I can find some volunteers.

Chase Follie Puppy


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds pretty badass. Keep my shit posted.


----------



## Eternal-Studios (Jul 28, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Sounds pretty badass. Keep my shit posted.


 
Would you like to be part of the experiment or just wanna be kept updated on how it's rolling along?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 28, 2010)

I commented on your journal... your devious plans sound interesting...


----------



## Eternal-Studios (Jul 28, 2010)

I has Put you on the list of guinea pigs.  As I said in my journal, it won't be REALLY gearing up till early August.  I'm waiting for my WoW time to run out (leader of a guild who've convinced me to stick around till my time runs out)  After that, hopefully we'll be getting this stuff into full swing


----------

